# Grow Moss/Plant from Seed?



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

I am not sure if anyone tried to grow their plants or moss from seed. I was just randomly typing " Aquatic moss" to one of the regular Chinese site thinking no way in hell they can sell live plants since it might need CITES. Surprisingly, I found tons. Most of them are selling seeds and after reading few options, I decide to just try it anyways since it only cost me $10.00. (I pick the more expensive one because this one split the 16 type of seed into individual packages and the rest are selling "as-is" where all seeds are mix together.

I am going to give this a try just for fun. :lol:

Here is what they looks like. Yeah I know, they looks like drugs LOL.










I am soaking 3 types moss to give a quick trial. Left to right is Rose Moss, Flame moss and Christmas moss.










6 Hrs Soaking done, they are planted, I donno what is going to come out, let's hope it grow something lol


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome, can't wait to see the results~ hopefully they will germinate into moss~


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Not sure about all mosses in aquarium trade but Java, Christmas, willow and Singapore are true mosses and produce spores, not seeds and spores are tiny like dust.
Do those bright seeds dissolves in water living small brown dot? If yes they could be pelleted spores.
Bag #4 and one under it ("moss") look like it could be grass seeds. 
Curious what will come up. You might get something interesting
Post a pic of the sprouts


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

The one tag as Xmas moss does desolved into tiny pieces, that is why I am not even sure I planted them cuz cant really tell. But I will se wat comes out


----------

